# Observation Hive Shut-off



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

why not just use PVC pipe for the exit tube and then use two inline valves with valve locking devices on them to keep them either open or closed as you wish?


----------



## Matarazzodesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Beegeorge,

A regular PVC valve could work for the exit/ entrance tube which will be Schedule 80 1-1/2" clear PVC. This could be concealed within the base. But the opening from the Observation hive case to the section below is not a PVC pipe. I apologize if my sample image was suggesting this.

The opening will be a rounded slot at the bottom of the hive. This will open up to a chamber which contains access to the sugar feeder and the exit/ entrance PVC pipe.
The image below shows the slotted opening (I removed the front panels for visibility):








Is there a normal detail for this, or does it vary from hive to hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I tried several fancy valves. None work the way I expected. I use three pieces of cloth and three hair ties. I pull the hose clamp off the hose, slide the hose off and put a piece of cloth on each of those two ends (one on the hive and one that is the tube) then I go outside and put one there. The cloth covers the hole and the hair tie holds it on. I've only had one or two bees ever get out. I've gotten pretty quick...


----------



## Matarazzodesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't think this would work for us. Unless you can come by with your quick hands every now and then.

I sent you an email before I realized that you replied to my post here. So forgive me asking the same type of question twice. What we really need is a simple and secure way to block the Observation Hive exit.

I'm not sure if you've run across anything of note, but would appreciate any photos or links for research.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think you'd be surprised how quickly two people can do it. I'm always doing it by myself and it goes smoothly.

Brushy Mt. has a kind of square hollow box for the bottom of the hive which leads to an area for a feeder and then has a slot in it for a piece of plexiglass to drop into. The plexi in one position blocks the path entirely. If you flip it over it has a scallop on the other side and it makes a reducer. It is very simple and quite effective. You would STILL need to close off the tube coming in (this one just blocks the hive) and you STILL need to block the actual entrance outside, in my opinion, so there isn't a traffic jam piled up when you go to connect things again.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've used a design like yours, only a sliding piece of wood over the pvc pipe. Key point to remember is you need TWO sliding parts. One stays with the hive portion, the other stays with the base.

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,30161.0.html

Specifically, look at reply #28 on page 2.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Take a look at google images for "camper sewer gate valve." I doubt it could get much more efficient than using two of these back to back.


----------



## Matarazzodesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Thank you for your thoughts. I've worked out a gate shut-off that can only be accessed from inside the feed jar chamber. This meets our needs as a science center because it is not accessible to the visitors and can easily be adjusted by exhibit staff. Below are some images of our design:


----------

